# Memory Span of a betta



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats the average memory span of a betta???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have no idea, but I bet its longer than you think. I swear my fish can tell me from strangers (they look for food from me, hide from anyone else).


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah same here...my betta knows its me when I walk in the room and if its anyone else, he flares and cowards, flares and cowards.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ditto! Mine all know to only accept food from me. They won't eat if anyone else trys to feed them they just watch the food sink and won't touch it. They won't even accept food off my son and he's here the same amount I am.


----------

